# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Συνεχή restart σε Toshiba A300-1EG

## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα. Το σύμπτωμα του τίτλου συμβαίνει ώς εξής:
Αμέσως μετα την οθόνη "φωρτώματος" των Windows



προχωρώντας στην επόμενη κάνει restart (όχι power off).
(Όταν συμβαίνει αυτό εμφανίζει μια μπλέ οθόνη αλλά για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου, χωρίς να μπορώ να διαβάσω τι γράφει).
Δοκίμασα reflow στην κάρτα γραφικών (παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω σφάλμα σε όσα γραφικά φορτώνει, "σπασίματα" εικόνας κ.τ.λ.), αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Δοκίμασα επίσης μνήμες, έκανα boot από usb stick (με σκληρό δίσκο, DVD Rom εκτός), αλλά μάταια.
Έβγαλα την μπαταρία του BIOS για Reset, τζίφος (μπαταρία 3.1 V).
Δοκίμασα να κάνω boot χωρίς εξωτερική τροφοδοσία, με μπαταρία μόνο (για να αποκλείσω την περίπτωση του Nec Tokin), τίποτα.
Το μόνο που το κάνει να μείνει λίγο "ζωντανό", είναι να φορτώσω το Ubuntu Live Cd (από usb stick). Μόλις φορτώσει το desktop του ubuntu παραμένει "ζωντανό" για καμιά δεκαριά - εικοσαριά δεύτερα, και μετά τα ίδια (restart).

Ρίχτε παίδες καμία ιδέα, γιατί έφτασα σε τέλμα.

Στοιχεία MoBo:

MB ASSY: 1397B0029261
MB: 1110A2171336
VGA: 1110A2169814

Στοιχεία Graphics Card:

PT10S-6050A2169801-VGAB-DDR2-A03

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να μου λύσετε μια απορία. Τι είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται στη φωτογραφία δεξιά του προσέσσορα ???



Τα στοιχεία που αναγράφονται επάνω του είναι:

INTEL
NH82801HBM
L826NA54
SLB 9A

Είναι Southbridge ??? Παίζει να τρέχει κάτι με αυτό ????

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, και συγνώμη για το "σεντόνι" ...

----------


## manos_3

Καθάρισες το fan;Έβαλες νέα πάστα;
Αυτό που είναι δεξιά του CPU είναι το Southbridge...
Αφού λες ότι μπαίνει κανονικά με Ubuntu και κλήνει μετά από λίγη ώρα μου θυμίζει σύμπτωμα υπερθέρμανσης...

----------


## ioannislab

Κατω απο τον επεξεργαστη εχεις τον πυκνωτη Nec tokin. 9 στις 10 περιπτωσεις φταιει αυτος και θελει αλλαγη. Δεν ειναι ακριβως αλλα θελει προσοχη απο που θα τον φερεις γιατι υπαρχουν και μαϊμου. το ειχε θίξει σε ενα αλλο θεμα αυτο ο  Κος Αδάμ (atsio).

----------


## qazwsx

Ρε φιλε που κολλαει το reflow που εκανες με το προβλημα σου!!!καμια σχεση!!δεν εχεις προβλημα σε γραφικα και κανοντας αυτο θα δημιουργησης προβληματα παραπανω χωρις λογο και αιτια...μην βιαζεσαι και συμβουλη μου ρωτησε πρωτα....εχεις αλαξει σκληρο αρχικα για να του περασεις τα windows ξανα?
δες και αυτο με τις θερμοκρασιες που σου ειπε ο φιλος Μανωλης...
με εκτιμηση παντα και φιλικα

----------


## JOUN

Eπειδη οπως ειπε ο φιλος απο επανω υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει ο σκληρος,δοκιμασε να βαλεις linux που τρεχει μονο απο το cd(δεν χρειαζεται σκληρο).Απο εκει θα καταλαβεις τι γινεται.
Για υπερθερμανση δεν το νομιζω γιατι εκει δεν πεταει μπλε οθονη,σβηνει κατευθειαν.

----------


## toni31

Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις το κάνει?
  Ρεύμα + Μπαταρία
  Ρεύμα
  Μπαταρία

----------


## andyferraristi

> Καθάρισες το fan;Έβαλες νέα πάστα;
> Αυτό που είναι δεξιά του CPU είναι το Southbridge...
> Αφού λες ότι μπαίνει κανονικά με Ubuntu και κλήνει μετά από λίγη ώρα μου θυμίζει σύμπτωμα υπερθέρμανσης...


Η καθαριότητα (πάστα και pads) ήταν το πρώτο που έγινε μόνο και μόνο επειδή ανοίχτηκε (standard operating procedure) ...




> Κατω απο τον επεξεργαστη εχεις τον πυκνωτη Nec  tokin. 9 στις 10 περιπτωσεις φταιει αυτος και θελει αλλαγη. Δεν ειναι  ακριβως αλλα θελει προσοχη απο που θα τον φερεις γιατι υπαρχουν και  μαϊμου. το ειχε θίξει σε ενα αλλο θεμα αυτο ο  Κος Αδάμ (atsio).


Για να βεβαιώσω τον Nec Tokin δοκίμασα να το δουλέψω φορώντας του μόνο την μπαταρία του, ώστε με τη σταθερή τάση που παρέχει (χωρίς ripple), να λειτουργήσει. Πάντως εάν καταλήξω σε αυτόν, θα κοιτάξω να τοποθετήσω τους τέσσερις πυκνωτές και όχι άλλον Nec Tokin (διάβασα τις πρόσφατες δημοσιεύσεις περί των Nec Tokin, και κάποιων Ανατολικοασιατών εμπόρων) ...




> Ρε φιλε που κολλαει το ρeflow που εκανες με το  προβλημα σου!!!καμια σχεση!!δεν εχεις προβλημα σε γραφικα και κανοντας  αυτο θα δημιουργησης προβληματα παραπανω χωρις λογο και αιτια...μην  βιαζεσαι και συμβουλη μου ρωτησε πρωτα....εχεις αλαξει σκληρο αρχικα για  να του περασεις τα windows ξανα?
> δες και αυτο με τις θερμοκρασιες που σου ειπε ο φιλος Μανωλης...
> με εκτιμηση παντα και φιλικα


Θα σου πω μα ποιό σκεπτικό έγινε το Reflow. Επειδή θεώρησα ότι παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν είχα τα κλασσικά συμπτώματα (γραμμές, "σπασμένη" εικόνα κ.τ.λ.), ήταν η ώρα που πήγαινε να φορτώσει τα "επιπλέον" των Windows και θεώρησα ότι μπορούσε να φορτώσει μέχρι κάποιο ελάχιστο σημείο, αλλά όχι παραπάνω ...
Σκληρό δεν έχω αλλάξει, αλλά προσπάθησα να φορτώσω Ubuntu Live Cd από Usb Stick χωρίς καθόλου σκληρό (και DVD Rom) στο μηχάνημα.
Όσο για τις θερμοκρασίες, το μόνο που μπορώ να γράψω είναι ότι κατά τη διάρκεια ενός "φορτώματος" μέτρησα το Southbridge με θερμόμετρο υπέρυθρων (της πλάκας είναι η αλήθεια), και μέτρησα περίπου 50 βαθμούς κελσίου. Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω κάτι σε προσέσσορα και κάρτα γραφικών γιατί βρίσκονται στην κάτω μεριά ...




> Eπειδη οπως ειπε ο φιλος απο επανω υπαρχει περιπτωση  να φταιει ο σκληρος,δοκιμασε να βαλεις linux που τρεχει μονο απο το  cd(δεν χρειαζεται σκληρο).Απο εκει θα καταλαβεις τι γινεται.
> Για υπερθερμανση δεν το νομιζω γιατι εκει δεν πεταει μπλε οθονη,σβηνει κατευθειαν.


Για τον σκληρό απάντησα παραπάνω. Όσο για τις θερμοκρασίες, έχω κι εγώ την ίδια γνώμη με εσένα (χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως βέβαιος ...




> Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις το κάνει?
>   Ρεύμα + Μπαταρία
>   Ρεύμα
>   Μπαταρία


Σε όλους τους συνδυασμούς που ανέφερες ...

----------


## toni31

> Κατω απο τον επεξεργαστη εχεις τον πυκνωτη Nec tokin. 9 στις 10 περιπτωσεις φταιει αυτος και θελει αλλαγη. Δεν ειναι ακριβως αλλα θελει προσοχη απο που θα τον φερεις γιατι υπαρχουν και μαϊμου. το ειχε θίξει σε ενα αλλο θεμα αυτο ο  Κος Αδάμ (atsio).


  Βγάλε τον nec tokin και βάλε στην θέση του 4x330uf tantalum

----------


## age80

Σε ασφαλη λειτουργια δοκιμασες να τον βαλεις να δεις την συμπεριφορα του?
Επισης δοκιμασες να απενεργοποιησεις την αυτοματη επανεκκινηση σε περιπτωση λαθους ωστε να δεις αυτη η μπλε οθονη τι μηνυμα βγαζει?

----------


## andyferraristi

> Βγάλε τον nec tokin και βάλε στην θέση του 4x330uf tantalum


Επειδή όπως είπα έχω φτάσει σε τέλμα, μάλλον θα το πράξω (δεν μου έχουν μείνει και πολλές κινήσεις). Απλά θα ήθελα να μου διευκρινήσεις εάν πρέπει να ζητήσω κάποια τάση λειτουργίας για τους πυκνωτές ...




> Σε ασφαλη λειτουργια δοκιμασες να τον βαλεις να δεις την συμπεριφορα του?


Όταν πρωτοέπεσε στα χέρια μου του ζήτησα να μπει σε ασφαλή λειτουργία και φόρτωσε. Ήταν και η μοναδική φορά που το έκανε, γιατί από τότε δεν έμπαινε ούτε σε αυτήν (ήταν και ένας από τους λόγους που έστρεψαν το σκεπτικό μου σε κάρτα γραφικών).
Επιπλέον να προσθέσω ότι "έτρεξα" το mini XP φόρτωμα από το Hirens Boot Cd, και φόρτωνε κανονικά χωρίς Restart ...




> Επισης δοκιμασες να απενεργοποιησεις την αυτοματη επανεκκινηση σε περιπτωση λαθους ωστε να δεις αυτη η μπλε οθονη τι μηνυμα βγαζει?


Όχι αυτό δεν το δοκίμασα. Φαντάζομαι η επιλογή γίνεται από το BIOS. Θα το δοκιμάσω, και θα γράψω νεότερα ...

EDIT: Δεν βρήκα επιλογή απενεργοποίησης αυτόματης επανεκκίνησης μέσα από το BIOS. Είναι κάπου αλλού ??? Πάντως, ψάχνοντας στο BIOS, βρήκα μια επιλογή απενεργοποίησης του ενός πυρήνα. Το είχε δοκιμάσει κάποιος άλλος συμφορουμίτης σε ACER με αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν λειτούργησε ...

----------


## atsio

(       )            slot;
      Northbridge    Southbridge (    ).
  tantalum      Tokin    board.    ESR   volt      (  2).      Tokin (     Tokin  ). 
  XP  USB , http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstr...utorestart.htm.

----------


## andyferraristi

> (       )            slot;


   ,            slot.   ,    spare   -  ...





> Northbridge    Southbridge (    ).
>   tantalum      Tokin    board.     ESR   volt      (   2).


    Nec Tokin 0E907 ...

----------


## atsio

> Nec Tokin 0E907 ...


       .

----------


## age80



----------


## toni31

tokin        ,       ....        .
       2.5V.

----------


## andyferraristi

> .


   ,        Volt   ""  .  '    2.5 V   ...




> 


.    (           Lap Top) ...




> tokin         ,       ....         .
>        2.5V.


 ,     .   .     (      badcaps),    ""     .    ,       ...

----------


## andyferraristi

> atsio
> 
> 
>     (        )             slot;
> 
> 
>    ,            slot.   ,    spare   -  ...


News Flash !!!

   Lap Top ( DELL Latitude D630) ""  Core 2 Duo T7250,   "" 300  Core 2 Duo T5750 (    CPU PN: 6025B0038204    MoBo),     socket.   ,    ""          ""  ???

----------


## andyferraristi

:

     ,  .    ...




> 



    menu        .    :



   ,          Nec Tokin ???

----------


## andyferraristi

.       menu        Blue Screen,    :



      File System.        boot  Safe Mode with Command Prompt   ""  chkdsk /F,     Format.  .      Windows  ( format      ),             LapTop ( Win  ).
      (        ) ????

----------


## nyannaco

O        .  format      slave   ,      file system,  bootable    .
    ,      ;       hardware,   .

----------


## andyferraristi

Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες Νίκο. Όντως δεν ήταν ούτε δίδυμο αδελφάκι του, αλλά αύτε είχε στηθεί σε παρεμφερές Pc. Όμως θεωρώ ότι τουλάχιστον θ' "ανέβαζε" τα windows (μέχρι κάποιου σημείου), χωρίς το δικό μου σύμπτωμα ...

----------


## capacity

> Κατω απο τον επεξεργαστη εχεις τον πυκνωτη Nec tokin. 9 στις 10 περιπτωσεις φταιει αυτος και θελει αλλαγη. Δεν ειναι ακριβως αλλα θελει προσοχη απο που θα τον φερεις γιατι υπαρχουν και μαϊμου. το ειχε θίξει σε ενα αλλο θεμα αυτο ο  Κος Αδάμ (atsio).


Ναι ναι, άλλαξε τον με NEC TOKIN για να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε 1-2 άντε 3 χρόνια...

Η λύση είναι να αφαιρέσεις πολύ προσεκτικά τον NEC TOKIN και να βάλεις στη θέση του low esr tantalum capacitors. Το έχω κάνει με επιτυχία στο παρελθόν και μάλιστα δε χρειάστηκα ειδικό εξοπλισμό για smd κολλήσεις (αν και βοηθάει πολύ).


Το ότι δε βλέπεις βελτίωση με μπαταρία με προβληματίζει πάντως.

----------


## capacity

Δεν έχεις περίσσσιους δίσκους για να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις στη θέση του αρχικού και να περάσεις windows;

----------


## andyferraristi

Και ΝΑΙ κύριοι, έχουμε οριστική λύση στο θέμα. Το πρόβλημα ήταν όντως ο Nec Tokin. Απλά όταν συνέβη στην αδελφή μου, και μετά τα διαδοχικά crashes, μάλλον "τρέλανε" και το file system (εξ ου και το blue screen που παρέπεμπε σε δίσκο). 
Αφού λοιπόν αντικατέστησα το Nec Tokin με tantalum πυκνωτές, "ετρεξα"και το Ultimate Boot CD ώστε να "καθαρίσω" τα partitions, και φόρτωσα windows κανονικά, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, χωρίς κανένα restart.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πολύτιμες βοήθειες σας ...

----------


## marsele

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με πανεκκινησεις σε λαπτοπ acer 6920g και απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει στο φορουμ πιστευω οτι κατα 99% ευθυνεται ο προβληματικος nec tokin.Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εαν η διαδικασια αντικαταστασης του ειναι δυσκολη;;Εχω παραγγειλει 4 talantum 330uf 2.5v απο ebay και λεω να κανω το εγχειρημα.Υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει αλλαξει μονος του χωρις την βοηθεια τεχνικου να μας δωσει τα φωτα του;

----------


## JOUN

Δες εδω: http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthr...highlight=a300
Ειναι για αλλο υπολογιστη αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.

----------


## kentavros75

Καλημερα σε ολους σας, ειναι το 1ο μου ποστ εδω.
Εχω και εγω ενα toshiba satellite a300-1eg.
Η αληθεια ειναι πως το laptop δουλευε σωστα μονο σε safe mode. Σε normal mode τσακιζε. Μπαταρια δεν εχω οποτε παιζει μονο με τον εξωτερικο φορτιστη.

Παμε λοιπον στο προβλημα.

Δοκιμασα εχτες και εγω να αντικαταστησω το nec/tokin.
Αγορασα 4x330uF 2,5V tantalium απο το internet.

Μου βγηκε η ψυχη να ξεκολησω το nec, εβαλα τους 4 capacitors με την θετικη φορα εξωτερικα και στο κεντρο οι αρνητικοι πολοι, ανοιγω το laptop και πλεον δεν ανοιγει καθολου και δεν δειχνει τιποτα στην οθονη.

* Δεν ξερω αν εκανα γκαφα που δεν αφαιρεσα την cpu. Η ολη διαδικασια εγινε με φορεμενη την μητρικη στο μηχανημα.
** Δευτερη βλακεια που εκανα, ειναι πως δεν εχω φωτο απο το μοντελο του nec/tokin, γιατι αφαιρεσα το προστατευικο μεταλλο και ξεχαστηκα. Αν δεν ειναι το 907, δεν εχω ιδεα ποιο μπορει να ηταν.

Η ερωτηση τωρα ειναι, αν τελικα δεν εκαψα κατι στην μητρικη cpu κλπ, ποσους capacitors χρειαζεται τελικα αυτο το μοντελο;
Εχω δει λυσεις με 4x330, λυσεις με 6x330 , λυσεις με 4x330 μαζι με 2x220.... και καπου αλλου ειδα και μια λυση με 2x470 uF 4,3V

Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να επιλεξω.

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

Υγ. Να ρωτησω επισης, τι σημαινουν τα νουμερακια που εχει πανω το 330 ; Αυτα που πηρα ειχαν 330 e12

Kαι μια ακομα ερωτηση, επειδη για να ερθει νεα παραγγελια θα περασουν μερες, μπορω να βαλω απλους πυκνωτες για να δοκιμασω για να δω ποιο setup με πυκνωτες δουλευει σωστα;

Ελπιζω να μην σας ζαλισα

----------


## xani

> Υγ. Να ρωτησω επισης, τι σημαινουν τα νουμερακια που εχει πανω το 330 ; Αυτα που πηρα ειχαν 330 e12


tantalum capacitor 330UF(2.5V)

----------


## xrhstos1978

για ανέβασε μια φωτογραφεία να δούμε τι έκανες.

----------


## kentavros75

> για ανέβασε μια φωτογραφεία να δούμε τι έκανες.


επισυναπτω τα καμωματα μου  :Smile:

----------


## xrhstos1978

κάτι μου λέει ότι έχεις κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα!!!!!
δες με το πολύμετρο  γη και στα + των πυκνωτών

----------


## kentavros75

βασικα τωρα περιμενω νεους πυκνωτες, γιατι στον εναν μου εσπασε το ενα ποδαρακι στο ξεκολημα

----------


## koraki1

Καλησπέρα σας

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο για το συγκεκριμένο? άλλαξες τελικά πυκνωτές?

----------

